# Find My iPhone / sign in



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I've been trying to sign in to use Find My iPhone with my Apple ID and password but it keeps telling me it's incorrect. Does this app only work with the US Apple accounts? I have a US account as well. I've been able to sign in but am required to verify the email address. When doing so, I am told that the email address is being used in another account. Has anyone in Canada been able to use this app at all?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

yep works for me.

Apple (Canada) - iPhone - Find My iPhone Setup


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

When using just my user ID I am told to use an email address. When I enter the email address listed in my Apple account I am then told it cannot be verified and that I can change it.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Okay. Since my account info wouldn't work, I created a new email address ([email protected]). In order to verify it, I have to check my email, but that new address is not listed in Apple Mail to check. Is there some other way to check this newly created MobileMe account?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't know I used my apple id which is my email address not an @me.com account and it worked no issues.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Got it. Originally created accounts with Apple don't work on my end. I had to create a new Free Trial account. Their instructions are misleading when they say you can use the account you use at the iTunes Store.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

csonni said:


> Got it. Originally created accounts with Apple don't work on my end. I had to create a new Free Trial account. Their instructions are misleading when they say you can use the account you use at the iTunes Store.


How is it misleading? I used the account I used for iTunes.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

I use my Apple ID I created for iTunes some 7 years ago. Works great for finding my iPhone and my iPad here in Canada.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Strange why my User ID and password aren't accepted.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I would call Apple and find out what is going on.


----------



## lmbrrt (Dec 22, 2004)

I had tried using my Apple ID that was created several years ago. It would not work because it was not an email address. I had to go into my account and change the ID to the email address. There was an option to change the ID. Once I did this I was able to sign up for Find My iPhone using my existing account.


----------



## funkfurter (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi, i think I had the same problem as you. Using my itunes id to connect and it not being excepted. 

Maybe you already did this but just incase you haven't:

You need to turn on your mobile me account in the "mail" settings on your iphone, then set up your free mobile me account with that id first. Follow these steps I found on apples support site:

Apple - iPhone - How to set up Find My iPhone


----------

